# Hear Those Radio Stations again!



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

Ex R/Os may be interested in this website

http://www.seefunker.de/homepage/seefunk.htm

This is a german website but you can click for english language pages.

What they have there are recorded calling signals, in Morse Code, for many of the shore stations we will remember from our time at sea.

There is a world map and you pick out stations you would like to hear "for old times sake...!"

Enjoy


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Great fun.

I'd forgotten how atonal GLD sounded and how "Geordie" GCC sounded.

Back on the last watch before turning in listening on 500 after 30 years this year.
:sweat:


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Ted, Those guys in Germany also do a CD with lots of signals from various coast stations - pure nostalgia for us old sparkies. 

John/gwzm


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

Its amazing just how many countries still have Coast Radio Stations operating CW/MF in the 305-574Khz Band,Stations such as 7TA, 7TO 5AL CWA JCG C6N JIT A3A FJA CTQ YIR VWP HLY 9KK VWN S3D 4PB S3E 5ZF VWB STP VWM and XSG to name a few. For the full list of over 4 pages try coastalradio.org.uk
Regards Ern Barrett ex R/O


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I found an LP of the life story of Nikola Tesla as told in morse code. Riveting.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Whoa, an excellent site. Brings it all back to me again, thanks tedc.
I especially liked the morse instructions in english, nice touch and also Cullercoats call to Niton. Thats the magic of SN, wonderful stuff.

Mike


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

*Coast Radio Stations*

Great idea, but I listened to GKZ and GNF. Not in a million years was that their "fist". Then to convince myself I listened to PCH - the home of the best keying anywhere - it wasn't them!


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Trevorw said:


> Great idea, but I listened to GKZ and GNF. Not in a million years was that their "fist". Then to convince myself I listened to PCH - the home of the best keying anywhere - it wasn't them!


I must admit I also had reservations regarding PCH, I just wondered if it was during the latter days of morse usage after I'd left the sea and things could have been different.

Mike


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Great stuff didn't half bring back memories.


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

For those old R/O's hankering for a bit of nostalgia there is a DVD which films the final hour of UK coast station GLD 500Khz watchkeeping where my uncle worked and with who I had many chats whilst I was either outward or homeward bound in the late seventies and early eighties as R/O on box boats for BSSM. Its called QRT500 and is available from 
www.greatbritainonline.co.uk. I originally found this DVD via this site so bend your plastic and grab a hanky, sit back and enjoy the "old days".

ps for those who are not initiated into the black art of reading morse they have included a transcipt.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Well spotted, Niggle.

Just ordered one. Hope they don't run out now that everybody knows about it.(EEK) 

All set for a bit of nostalgia when it arrives.:sweat:


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Well spotted, Niggle.
> 
> Just ordered one. Hope they don't run out now that everybody knows about it.(EEK)
> 
> All set for a bit of nostalgia when it arrives.:sweat:



Sold another one.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

niggle said:


> For those old R/O's hankering for a bit of nostalgia there is a DVD which films the final hour of UK coast station GLD 500Khz watchkeeping where my uncle worked and with who I had many chats whilst I was either outward or homeward bound in the late seventies and early eighties as R/O on box boats for BSSM. Its called QRT500 and is available from
> www.greatbritainonline.co.uk. I originally found this DVD via this site so bend your plastic and grab a hanky, sit back and enjoy the "old days".
> 
> ps for those who are not initiated into the black art of reading morse they have included a transcipt.


Niggle,
Many thanks. I received my copy of the DVD today, just this moment finished watching it. It brought floods of tears to my eyes (you get more emotional after 60 years old I've heard), especially GLD's final transmission and then shutting down the equipment. Seemed like pulling the plug on a life-support machine to me..maybe that's just what is was.
73's

Mike


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

mikeg said:


> Niggle,
> Many thanks. I received my copy of the DVD today, just this moment finished watching it. It brought floods of tears to my eyes (you get more emotional after 60 years old I've heard), especially GLD's final transmission and then shutting down the equipment. Seemed like pulling the plug on a life-support machine to me..maybe that's just what is was.
> 73's
> 
> Mike


Niggle and Mike

Got mine today as well, the weepiest movie I've ever watched.

Wasn't 500 quiet? When I left you couldn't normally get a word in edgeways. 

Well, it's even quieter now!:sweat: 

Thanks for the recommendation, Niggle. TKS OM 73s AR
I shall watch it again on my PC but with my headphones on next time and have the Kleenex handy.(Thumb) 

Cheers
Kris


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

tedc said:


> Ex R/Os may be interested in this website
> 
> http://www.seefunker.de/homepage/seefunk.htm
> 
> ...


I've just been onto that site and heard Anglesey Radio's ID.
I'd never heard it before, although I do remember hearing the radio station on my Dad's, now mine, old Pye radio which had Marine band. (Sadly though, the Pye set no longer works. It was left switched on for years beside my bed, but I had to move house and it was switched off, never to work again)
Thanks for that link, it was very interesting.


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Hi Malcolm:

I was at the yearly reunion of the GND staff (what's left of them!) at the end of June. Among the attendees were Eddie Adams, Bob Adams and Adam Reid, who are among the last of the "Old Timers", if I may use that phrase. Still around but not attending are Eddie MacRae and Archie Berry. From the next generation were Alistair Watt, John Stewart, Sandy Grant, Al Taylor plus myself and Les Anderson, Allan Cunnison, Mike Moir and Ian Cameron. There's a lot of silent keys, though, eg Charlie Mearns, Ken Foster, Dougie Davidson, Donald MacPherson, Norman Murray, etc.

Can I ask when you were at GND/GCC? - I was at GND from 1979-1998. 

Rgds/Bill Smith


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

What an interesting site !

I once got qry62 at GKB. And was worked within an hour. Good lads at that station.


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

R651400 said:


> Hi Bill,
> GND approx September 64 to October 65. I think Eddie Macrae moved into my slot.
> Missing from your list of old timers was Bob Fox and Alex Watters.
> Sad to see the SK's from my time.
> ...


Many thanks, Malcolm:
I don't know about Bob - certainly he was still around a few years ago - but Alex (a real gentleman, I thought) is no longer with us, I'm afraid.
Donald MacPherson used to say that, one night while he was on his break, Alex came in and virtually dragged him into the Ops room, where he had switched off everything possible. Alex said "This'll be the only time you've seen the room in complete darkness." Dan said he dashed around the room switching on the receivers, etc, while expressing his view of Alex' parentage. Alex left about a year or so after I joined in 1979 and didn't have a long retirement, I'm afraid. Neither did Dan - only about 9 months. 
Do you remember Dan's "Pope's Eye Souchle"? - a beef stew?
Best regards
Bill


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> I found an LP of the life story of Nikola Tesla as told in morse code. Riveting.


That sounds very interesting.

You lads might be interested in some other recordings including the ones you've mentioned http://tinyurl.com/djringjr don't be scared off by the first one being WBZ MF DX recording, there's mostly WT recordings at that link.

For example, this one which is called "Channel Tea Party" http://archive.org/details/ChannelTeaParty recorded by Chas Henry, VA3CH a former Marconi man in EU, mostly in the Suez.

Anyone is welcome to the Radio-Officers google group:
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/radio-officers

73
R/O David J. Ring, Jr., N1EA
http://www.qsl.net/n1ea/


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

worked ZSC a great deal in the '70s and '80s.... the calling tape of Capetown Radio is 100% genuine. It ends with K TET, very distinctive, .... it still goes through my head more than 30 years later... help !


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

A further note on the Tesla LP, I lent it and a few others to Dave Letterman's TV show to be used in a recurring segment "Dave's Record Collection". It was at least 10 years ago. It did get used in the show.


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Just ordered the DVD


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

endure said:


> Just ordered the DVD


I have permission to distribute the DVD from the author.
I could have sent it to you via instant messenger file transfer. Or you send me a candy bar or a tin of spotted dick or a tin of treacle, and I'll send it to you by post or transfer the file by Internet.

The author never got paid, so I'd rather not enrich the distributor.

David


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> A further note on the Tesla LP, I lent it and a few others to Dave Letterman's TV show to be used in a recurring segment "Dave's Record Collection". It was at least 10 years ago. It did get used in the show.


Pity I can't read morse for Tesla has always fascinated me - however a google revealed this.. http://www.n4mw.com/CPRecords/cpr33rpm.htm

Third line down, second from right hand end


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Duncan112 said:


> Pity I can't read morse for Tesla has always fascinated me - however a google revealed this.. http://www.n4mw.com/CPRecords/cpr33rpm.htm
> 
> Third line down, second from right hand end


That's the record I have.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Brings tears to my eyes


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

djringjr said:


> I have permission to distribute the DVD from the author.
> I could have sent it to you via instant messenger file transfer. Or you send me a candy bar or a tin of spotted dick or a tin of treacle, and I'll send it to you by post or transfer the file by Internet.
> 
> The author never got paid, so I'd rather not enrich the distributor.
> ...


Too late now. It's been paid for and is in the post to me (MAD)


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

I worked at GKR AND GKA from 1953 till 1956 and have recorded what it was like to work at these stations during that period in my Kindle book, LAST VOYAGE AND BEYOND, published by my daughter, Moira. 

LAST VOYAGE = on the Blue Funnel ship, Deucalion, and BEYOND = the coast stations. 

The only name I recognize in these postings is Norman Murray who was at Wick with me. 

Regards

Ian


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

I saw/heard a poor recording of the QRT years ago. Farewells from as far away as Canada (VCM?). I recall the sending from GND sounded somewhat influenced by Whiskey with a final "Slange!" Well worth getting.
Andrew


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

VIS5 (12 MHz) was never chirpy like that....

Dodgy.


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Is there any video/audio of the shutdown broadcast by Portishead anywhere on the 'net?


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Apologies GND/GCC whose sending was excellent, it was GKR sounded a bit Hogmanayish to me and I think slainte is pronounced slange. Yes well deserved indeed. By the way I go on 472.5 CW now and then with my T1154.
73
Andrew


----------



## Ivinghoe (Aug 14, 2014)

I always had a high regard for PCH


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

tedc said:


> Ex R/Os may be interested in this website
> 
> Küstenfunkstellen der Welt und ihre Erkennungszeichen / Sylvester Föcking
> 
> ...


Ilfracombe radio? never heard of it.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

gordonarfur said:


> Ilfracombe radio? never heard of it.


GIL my first QSO as a first-trip R/O departing Avonmouth 61 years ago.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Ron Stringer said:


> GIL my first QSO as a first-trip R/O departing Avonmouth 61 years ago.


I must have had my ears blocked up,arrived Avonmouth from deep sea sept 61 departed a few days later for GLV few weeks later was loading in Swansea Newport then GLV before departing deep sea never a peep from GIL. Did all our biz thru GLD or GLV.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

I used GIL all the time for several weeks, when on the Regent Royal. We were on a cross channel route from Pembroke to Avonmouth, Bristol Channel , that is.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Didn't official regs state that the nearest British coast station had to be worked at all times..
Before GIL the MF station between GLD and GLV was GRL Burnham-on-Sea Radio situated then in the same building as GKA..
Probably checking my QTH on his DF goniometer GRL jobsworth reprimanded me for trying to raise GLV with msg for Holyhead pilots....
Had no choice but to pass the QTC to GRL and it went into the GKA system and was delayaed which made the OM a most unhappy bunny..


----------

